# Planning for the Arnold Fitness Weekend



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2003)

I was thinking that since the hotels around the convention center are filling up fast already that those of us that are serious about going should get on the ball and make plans.

The Arnold Schwarzenegger Fitness Weekend (http://www.arnoldclassic.com/index.asp) is in Columbus, Ohio, March 5-7 and features international fitness and strength competitions, a world-class fitness expo and continuous entertainment. A $10 expo ticket provides admission to most events and the expo (see www.arnoldclassic.com for details). Weekend highlights include men's and women's bodybuilding, women's fitness competition, martial arts, gymnastics, cheerleading and dance competition, a 5K pump and run race, World's Strongest Man competition and armwrestling.

No schedule of events has been released yet, however Ticketmaster (http://www.ticketmaster.com/artist/821851?calendar_view=1) IS selling tickets.

*HOTEL INFO*



> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> OKay.  I just called to verify the internet was accurate AND YES...THEY [Hyatt Regency Columbus, 350 North High Street, Columbus, OH 43215] ARE ALREADY BOOKED.  Most of the Hotels are already booked for the weekend.  HOWEVER...the gal I spoke with on the phone says......there is another Hyatt which is 7 blocks south of them.......they have availability march 5th thru 7th and it's $244 per night.
> 
> The number is: ( and i was thinking of your phone bill....so it's 800)
> 1-800-233-1234



I priced roundtrip airfare for 3 from Houston to Columbus staying at the Adams Mark Hotel for 3 nights for $1300-$1400 through www.expedia.com  You can get good package deals through www.hotels.com and www.travelocity.com 

*ATTENDEES*
So far, here???s who is planning to attend:
butterfly & fade
DaMayor
TwinPeak
Leslie
Babsie
Lorraine
David

The maybe???s
the NT's
J???Bo
Burner
ponyboy


----------



## Arnold (Nov 6, 2003)

will everyone here chip into a fund for me to go?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2003)

Sure Prince!  We can donate $20


----------



## Arnold (Nov 6, 2003)

I am kidding...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

You know.  Since most of you already know each other....maybe you all should think about chipping in together to cut the price down.  Divide the total cost by however many people are SERIOUSLY going.  Split the hotel fees, etc.......

I think Burner is going.  He too if from Colorado....(i think)


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I am kidding...


I wasn't  

Good idea Babs!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> will everyone here chip into a fund for me to go?



I tried that recently to raise funds for get fake boobies.  Not much luck...however you are far more deserving and this is a more worthy cause so hopefully it'll happen for you!  (the trip, not boobies)


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 6, 2003)

I think creating an IM CONVENTION fund is a great idea.
we could even do something like "for only one penny a day you could meet ......blank" 
What about inquiring to get group discounts for hotels?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 6, 2003)

hey how about we all raise money to bring Jonwell down so we can all beat his ass  at once...call it a IM BEATING of a life time


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 7, 2003)

Then we'll probably need to pay for his mommy to take him too.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey!  I'm thinking of coming too.  It's only a 5-6 hour hour drive for me, so I would probably drive down for a night or two of merriment with fellow IMer's!  

I have always wanted to go to this show but never had enough motivation.  Meeting some new people is always great motivation for me!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 7, 2003)

sounds great pony.
i wish i was only 5 hours away


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 7, 2003)

@ $2000 for 3 airfare tickets, it might not be as doable as we thought.  For that price, we could be laying in the Mexico sunshine for a week all-inclusive or that's a hotel in Hedo for a week.  But the missus is caught up in fitness fever, so you never know.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Hey!  I'm thinking of coming too.  It's only a 5-6 hour hour drive for me, so I would probably drive down for a night or two of merriment with fellow IMer's!
> 
> I have always wanted to go to this show but never had enough motivation.  Meeting some new people is always great motivation for me!



YEAH Ponyboy  --  You should come.  The Arnold Expo is CRAZY fun.  All kinds of HOTTIES all over the place.  IT'S SUPPLEMENT HEAVEN when you're there too.  And, you don't have to worry about crashing your diet when you're there.  They ALLLL kinds of healthy food to eat.  Most of the supplement suppliers will have taste tests going on.  

IT'S VERY EXCITING!!!!!!!  Don't miss out.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> @ $2000 for 3 airfare tickets, it might not be as doable as we thought.  For that price, we could be laying in the Mexico sunshine for a week all-inclusive or that's a hotel in Hedo for a week.  But the missus is caught up in fitness fever, so you never know.




Damn NT....Where are you from?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> @ $2000 for 3 airfare tickets, it might not be as doable as we thought.  For that price, we could be laying in the Mexico sunshine for a week all-inclusive or that's a hotel in Hedo for a week.  But the missus is caught up in fitness fever, so you never know.


Damn NT, you sure that's the best deal you can get???  I found this one at www.expedia.com

Total: $1,837.94 
Avg/person: $612.65 
This total includes: items selected, taxes, & fees for flight. 

Flight: 3 roundtrip tickets 
7:20 am Depart Calgary (YYC)
Arrive Columbus (CMH) 6:45 pm Thu 4-Mar
Duration: 9hr 25mn America West 182 / 743 
Connect in Phoenix (PHX)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
8:00 am Depart Columbus (CMH)
Arrive Calgary (YYC) 2:20 pm Sun 7-Mar
Duration: 8hr 20mn America West 742 / 6792 
Connect in Phoenix (PHX)

Hotel: 1 room for 3 nights 
Adam's Mark Columbus 
Columbus, OH 
This hotel is situated Downtown, 4 blocks from Greater Columbus Convention Center; 2 blocks from the State Capitol Building. 
Check-in: Thu 4-Mar-04 Check-out: Sun 7-Mar-04 Standard room sleeps 4 Included


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> @ $2000 for 3 airfare tickets, it might not be as doable as we thought.  For that price, we could be laying in the Mexico sunshine for a week all-inclusive or that's a hotel in Hedo for a week.  But the missus is caught up in fitness fever, so you never know.



We are going to an all inclusive FAMILY resort in Punta Cana next month for $1100.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Damn NT....Where are you from?



Alberta Canada


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> We are going to an all inclusive FAMILY resort in Punta Cana next month for $1100.



that's airfare and hotel included for a family of how many?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2003)

Family of 4, 5 nights.  No airfare, I am using miles.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Alberta Canada





Hell, I should just call up my dad and have him fly you guys from and to.  You'd have to pay him for his time and gas.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 7, 2003)

well thats a great idea.
i am close to NT too  
and there are more cannucks that would love to go.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Its only a six seater.

I'll ask him what his rate would be.

Also  --  What is the nearest airport so I can pass that on to my dad?  he'll have to call them and they'll have to allow/support private flight landing.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 7, 2003)

Calgary, Ablerta's airport.
So that means there is room for one more?
Me
NT 
Mrs
Mini NT


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 7, 2003)

Edmonton would be better. 
No need tod rive 3 hours to catch a plane ... did that once, and will gladly pay extra to avoid the drive home.  Going wasn't so bad, driving home sucks.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Can you provide a phone number?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 7, 2003)

Airport Customer service toll free # is: 800 268 7134


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks NT.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 7, 2003)

Here's an idea too for us Canadians...fly to TO on Jetsgo or whatever cheap airline, I'll drive us down in my truck (seats five if Mini NT is along).  Flights to Calgary/Edmonton/Winnipeg right now are like $150 return depending on the airline.   Longer trip but a lot cheaper.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 7, 2003)

that's cheaper!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2003)

Here's another package deal for the NTs...

Cost and traveler summary 
2 Adults $1,722.00 
1 Child 

Hotel taxes, Flight taxes/fees.  $386.28 

Total amount charged  $2,108.28 

*Flight summary* 
Fri 5-Mar-04  
Edmonton (YEG)
Depart 7:00 am   to   Phoenix (PHX)
Arrive 10:20 am 
Terminal 4  1389 mi (2235 km)
Duration: 3hr 20mn   
Flight: 6711 
OPERATED BY FREEDOM AIRLINES DBA AMERICA WEST EXPRS  

Phoenix (PHX)
Depart 1:18 pm 
Terminal 4   to   Columbus (CMH)
Arrive 6:45 pm  1668 mi (2684 km)
Duration: 3hr 27mn   
Flight: 743  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Total miles: 3057 mi (4920 km)
 Total duration: 6hr 47mn (9hr 45mn with connections)  

Mon 8-Mar-04  
Columbus (CMH)
Depart 5:00 pm   to   Phoenix (PHX)
Arrive 7:23 pm 
Terminal 4  1668 mi (2684 km)
Duration: 4hr 23mn   
Flight: 528  

Phoenix (PHX)
Depart 8:25 pm 
Terminal 4   to   Edmonton (YEG)
Arrive 11:50 pm  1389 mi (2235 km)
Duration: 3hr 25mn   
Flight: 6712 
OPERATED BY FREEDOM AIRLINES DBA AMERICA WEST EXPRS  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Hotel summary*
Fri 5-Mar-04 (3 nights)  
The Blackwell  
2110 Tuttle Park Pl
Columbus, OH 43210 USA
Check in:  Fri 5-Mar-04 
Check out:  Mon 8-Mar-04  
Room description: Standard room


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 7, 2003)

good word B (and thanks) ... but still it would be a $3000 hit if we ate cheese and crackers.

Ponyboy has put forth an offer to possibly go with him on a 6 hour drive.  that might be a lot more feasible.  We'll keep our eyes open for seat sales to TO


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2003)

Sounds good NT!  Just get baby NT one of those game boys and she'll be set for the car ride


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 7, 2003)

she's got the new one ... I guess Santa will need to add a few more games.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2003)

I can't wait til my boys are old enough for Playstation.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2003)

You'll have to have three of them TP... one for each of the boys in your family


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I can't wait til my boys are old enough for Playstation.



  we're having a Playstation and movie this weekend.  They are always fun!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 7, 2003)

TP  --  how old are your boys?

NT  --  That's all you're doing this weekend?  Please don't tell me you're renting a playstation?


----------



## DaMayor (Nov 7, 2003)

Jeeze, 9.5 hour drive for DaMayor. I guess I could start walking now...


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 9, 2003)

With me and the three NT's (if that works out) I have room in my truck for one more...J'Bo, if you want to fly to TO as well for a cheaper rate and make the trek, I'll extend my offer to you as well.  

I guess we'll all get to know each other pretty well after a six hour ride to Columbus!


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2003)

This time I should be able to go.  However, I can only go to one event because I will be going on to Chicago the next day.  Gosh, it's going to be REALLY cold up there at that time, too!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 9, 2003)

Sorry Mr. South Florida...you might have to get into single digit temperatures for a day or two!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> NT  --  That's all you're doing this weekend?  Please don't tell me you're renting a playstation?



Pretty much.  Since Oct.17th weekend, we've been going and going ... time to take a break.  Every once in a while, we rent movies and games for the weekend.  It's really fun.  Of course, we hit the gym and had guitar lessons and such, but mostly, it's games and movies.  Fireplace roaring ... it's great!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 10, 2003)

It's going to be cold???  Like how cold???


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 10, 2003)

Cold.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2003)

We'll fit right in then   And we can save some luggage space by not packing swimsuits.    Or sandals, shorts or anything else that would suggest outside comfort.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2003)

I thought cold would be below 0 C ... the average is plus 7 C/45 F.  Perhaps sandals will still be needed.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 10, 2003)

No way even fade would wear sandals in 45 F weather 

Guess I better break out the heavy duty winter coats for us!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Cold.




Like TP said but.....  WAY COLD!  B'fly fade etc.  "Us south-livin' people need to bundle up for this February!"


----------



## butterfly (Nov 10, 2003)

I hear ya David!!!  Butterfly does NOT like to be cold!!!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2003)

It's gonna be the longest 24-36 hours of cold in my life, I think.  Add me to your list of whose going, B'fly!  

Worst is I'm going onto Chi-town for 24 more hours and then, get me the freak back to Fla!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 10, 2003)

Way cool David   You are on the list


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> It's going to be cold???  Like how cold???



I like to refer to it as butt fuking ugly cold.


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> No way even fade would wear sandals in 45 F weather
> 
> Guess I better break out the heavy duty winter coats for us!



Last year I think it was in the 20's.  They had just gotten over having the worse blizzards Columbus had seen in many, many years.  They were really concerned about the event because for 3 days the whole town was shut down.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 10, 2003)

So there may be snow???  I've only seen "real" snow like 3 times in my life!


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> So there may be snow???  I've only seen "real" snow like 3 times in my life!



Normally, no.  Of most of the times I've been to Columbus in the winter months, it may snow but it doesn't stick.  It kind of turns to slush real quick.  But last year, yes, there was snow accumulated on the ground.

BTW, for you last minute planners.  Many of the hotels are not really sold out.  They just have blocks of rooms reserved for the event by vendors and such that won't get released until the last few days before the event.  

FYI, parking is a bi*tch downtown (there's very little of it) and the cabs are expensive.


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 10, 2003)

I had to walk outside in this dress!!!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> So there may be snow???  I've only seen "real" snow like 3 times in my life!





We get snow five months of the year up here.  I'll bring a snowball just for you, BF!  My igloo can spare the extra.  

(Actually, that doesn't sound too good, does it).


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2003)

Slush on the ground?!?  Yet another reason to pick a hotel close to the convention center!

You look fab Lorraine!!!  Did you get to meet Arnold???

Thanks for the thought ponyboy, but I'm sure it'd be water the moment we stepped off the plane in Houston


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2003)

Ok now, someone posted a list of hotels near the convention center... I know I read it somewhere... can whoever it was re-post the list???

Thanks


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 11, 2003)

ButterFly~Thanks!  And in answer to your question as to whether I got to meet Arnold, yes and no.  Yes, I had several opportunities backstage and during dinner to say hello to him and introduce myself, but I was such a big chicken, I didn't.  He was always surrounded by 6 -8 bodyguards and it was intimidating to just walk up to him and say, "Hi" 

It could have been me that posted that list of hotels:
Hyatt Regency (where the Expo is located .05 miles)
Crowne Plaza (.12 miles)
The Lofts (part of the Crowne Plaza--really cozy and warm .14 miles)
Hampton Inn ( .22 miles)
Red Roof Inn (.26 miles)
Courtyard Marriott (.37 miles)
Adams Mark ( .80 miles)
Hyatt on Capitol Square (.82 miles)
Holiday Inn City Center (1.01 miles)
Westin (1.1 miles)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> Last year I think it was in the 20's.  They had just gotten over having the worse blizzards Columbus had seen in many, many years.  They were really concerned about the event because for 3 days the whole town was shut down.




Hi Lorraine.  How's goes it? 

Hmm...I don't remember it being THAT cold last year.  I was wearing jeans, t-shirt and no coat.  

I'll say one thing....WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT SMELL?  Before entering in the Expo it smelled like someone died.....ugh!

So, what do you think about the contestants for next year?


----------



## senimoni (Nov 11, 2003)

I just may have to go to this, I've never been before!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 11, 2003)

OMG SENIMONI..........You have to be kidding me......Girl, you're going.........MEN EVERWHERE.....WOMEN EVERYWHERE.....FREAKS  EVERYWHERE..................................

HEY...I ALMOST FORGOT.......................FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT WENT TO THE EXPO LAST YEAR....DOES ANYONE REMEMBER THE GIRL WEARING THE STRAWBERRY OUTFIT?????????????????

The funniest site EVER.................I'll have to post the pic.....


----------



## senimoni (Nov 11, 2003)

Sounds like fun.....plz do post the pic, I gotta see this.


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> Last year I think it was in the 20's.  They had just gotten over having the worse blizzards Columbus had seen in many, many years.  They were really concerned about the event because for 3 days the whole town was shut down.




  OMG!!  I forgot about Blizzards and slush!    !!!

BTW, Hi Lorraine!!  Long time no talk!


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Hi Lorraine.  How's goes it?


Going good.  Busy week for me and then I'm off to Miami to attend Nationals.  Going to see Davies and other Fitness Factory girls.



> Hmm...I don't remember it being THAT cold last year.  I was wearing jeans, t-shirt and no coat.


You're probably acclimated to the butt ugly cold by now.  Where David and I come from 70 degrees is too cold.   However, I did have to wear a heavy coat for the evening events.  And we walked around downtown to the after parties because cabs we got tired of waiting for a cab.



> I'll say one thing....WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT SMELL?  Before entering in the Expo it smelled like someone died.....ugh!


Hmmmm...I don't remember that.



> So, what do you think about the contestants for next year?


I dunno...I don't think the list of invitees will be announced until the first week of December.

Don't remember the strawberry girl.

I remember the guy dressed up the like Shakazulu or something kind of African King.  That dude so tall!


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> OMG!!  I forgot about Blizzards and slush!    !!!
> 
> BTW, Hi Lorraine!!  Long time no talk!



Hi David!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2003)

Thanks for the hotel list Lorraine!!!

Any idea where you are going to stay yet?

BTW, I was able to price out airfare and staying at the Hyatt!!!  I guess they really aren't sold out


----------



## senimoni (Nov 11, 2003)

Yeah the hotels are a trip, you have to try different sources b/c many websites hold blocks of rooms, while one is sold out (even the main hotel) you can still find it online if you are resourceful enough.

Also try a travel agent, I used one for my mini trip to Chicago. One agent actually wanted to charge me $10 just to look.


Back to the topic, are you guys buying all access tickets or general admission or is it event based?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 11, 2003)

Pony...i like the driving idea  however when is everyone thinking of leaving?

BTW you people have no idea what cold really is  try -52 with the windshield :cold:


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 12, 2003)

hmmm BF  --  When I called the hotel that day the gal in reservations said they were all booked up however, the other hyatt South from them was not booked and their price was $244 per night.

Maybe they had a cancellation.  Anywho....THAT'S GREAT!  You'll love it there.  Nice hotel.

J'Bo  --  How the heck are ya.  Did ya have fun?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Pony...i like the driving idea  however when is everyone thinking of leaving?
> 
> BTW you people have no idea what cold really is  try -52 with the windshield :cold:



I think the idea as of now is to drive out the Thursday and leave Sunday, is that right PB?  Or we could leave early Friday morning (4am'ish).  But there is all kinds of time between now and then. 

Lorraine, how do I get a job like yours?  Travelling around and going to all these events.    I noticed at the Olympia, you were the lady who knew most all the fitness gals.  

NT scribbles in his notepad _ hang out with Lorraine ... she knows all the hotties! _


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 12, 2003)

NT....those days work for me  i am sure i could get one day off  as long as i am able to get back for a Sunday late night flight.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2003)

We're good with either plan right now.  Perhaps leaving the Friday morning would work best - then like you said, it would be only on vacation day used.    Leaving more time for Cancun or Vegas


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 12, 2003)

yes cause i am heading to Costa Rica in Jan-Feb so they wouldnt be too happy about using more time in March.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2003)

What ya doing in Costa Rica?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 12, 2003)

vacationing


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by senimoni *_
> Yeah the hotels are a trip, you have to try different sources b/c many websites hold blocks of rooms, while one is sold out (even the main hotel) you can still find it online if you are resourceful enough.
> 
> Also try a travel agent, I used one for my mini trip to Chicago. One agent actually wanted to charge me $10 just to look.
> ...


You are absolutely correct!  These hotels have contracts with these online places to provide a certain number of rooms.  So between those contracts and the ones with vendors to hold blocks of rooms, I'm not surprised they'll tell you they are booked if you call.

From what I gather looking at last years schedule, it seems like you buy one $10 ticket per person per day.  Anyone know if that is right?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 12, 2003)

That's is correct except for finals or if you want to watch dif. events.  The cost goes up.

I'll get more details


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Lorraine, how do I get a job like yours?  Travelling around and going to all these events.    I noticed at the Olympia, you were the lady who knew most all the fitness gals.
> 
> NT scribbles in his notepad _ hang out with Lorraine ... she knows all the hotties! _



LOL!  Well, I quit my Software Engineering job and started two of my own businesses, (Personal Training & Website designing) so I make my own hours and basically do whatever I want.

Yes, I know many of the fitness and figure girls because we have the same trainer and we see each other off and on when we go to work with him.  Some I know through some association with someone else.

Also, some of the shows I've done has been in conjunction with Pro shows and the Pro girls are right there backstage with us getting ready.

They're all very nice and very willing to give advice and help out.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 13, 2003)

I must commend your bravery on making a huge career leap.   

Some days I wish I had some skills that I could make a go at a business, but alas, I'm doomed to be where I am for a while. 

I wish you the best in both business'!


----------



## Jill (Nov 13, 2003)

Hey Naturaltan, I think I read you are from Edmonton? Really? Me too!  Weird  .


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 13, 2003)

Two people from Edmonton?  Wow.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 13, 2003)

again mr.sarcastic comes to the rescue


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 13, 2003)

I have a reputation to uphold.

But I do commend you for noting said sarcasm.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 13, 2003)

takes one to know one.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 13, 2003)

Need some advice here...

If we didn't get there until Friday, would we be missing alot by not going to the events/expo on Friday?


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Need some advice here...
> 
> If we didn't get there until Friday, would we be missing alot by not going to the events/expo on Friday?



You'd miss the Fitness, Figure and Women's BB prejudging, which is held in the Expo area.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 13, 2003)

Well that would not be a good thing to miss then!

What's on Sunday?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Two people from Edmonton?  Wow.



I'd venture to guess that there are more than ...... _100_ people living here.  How can I make such a wild guess?  I see bus loads of people getting on and off the buses daily.   If I were to count, I'd better I would get close to .... ummmm 42.  Then I have to count the people in our office.  I'd be willing to say we have over 20, *YES*, 20 people on our floor alone.  That brings my total up to 62.  There are 24 floors in our building, and I'm guessing there are at least 2 people on each floor.  That would bring my total WAY above my 100 guess ... but it's pretty close, don't you think?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 14, 2003)

nt you get my msn this am?

i found flights to columbus leaving thur night and coming back sun afternoon for $600 taxes in.
the flights from winnipeg  are exacetly the same and so we would be leaving the same time and arriving together.
flights to toronto are $240 which is alot cheaper but the plane saves some time.
let me know what you think.
i am trying to get babs to look into us renting a house for the weekend. would be WAY cheaper than a hotel and i could whip up some gourmet meals


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 14, 2003)

that's $1800 for the three of us ... too much unfortunately.  This isn't as exciting as my daughter thinks it will be and thus we have to way the cost to the amount of fun she will have as it's _her turn_ for a vacation.    We'll keep it in mind though


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 14, 2003)

ok


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 15, 2003)

Actually the one thing I haven't figured out is a place to stay (unless one of you kind souls with a hotel room have a table I can sleep under).  So J'Bo, if you're looking...let me know, I will chip in for it.  A house sounds like a good idea.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 15, 2003)

You might want to try some of the hotels a lil further from the Arnie.   We found a room about 4 miles away for $69 a night.  hehe...I said 69.  Gawd the boyfriend would love me for that!   LOL  

I'm still waiting to see what flights will do toward the end of Dec., before we book ours for the trip up.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 15, 2003)

What hotel you staying at and how far is it from the Arnie?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 16, 2003)

J Bo,

I think we are staying at the Fairfield Inn down by the University.  It's about 4 miles away from the show.  I sat one day and called every hotel on the list for the Arnie and looked online, couldn't find anything close.   I was wishing it would have a micro. in the room, since I will be about 5 weeks out from a show, but they only have one in the dining area downstairs.    That is goning to suck!  hehe, may have to hit walmart up for one when we get there.  
Jodie B.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

well we can split the micro then if you would share 
do you know how far a drive it is to the arnie from there?

anyone else want to stay there? we could probably get a discounted room rate if we all book together.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 16, 2003)

I was told it was about 4 miles from the show. 
taxi cab!  hehe


----------



## butterfly (Nov 16, 2003)

Jodie B you're from Houston?!?  Me too!!!  What part you in???


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 16, 2003)

Ann,

I am over in the Westchase area, guess you would call it the Southwest side of Houston, off Westheimer/Kirkwood.  The boyfriend would prefer to be located closer toward his school (TCC in Pasadena, but you couldn't pay me to live in Stinkadena).  
What part are you in?  Seems like alot of Houston people here on this board.   

Jodie B


----------



## butterfly (Nov 16, 2003)

Fade (the hubby) and I live in Clear Lake. I work at NASA and he's in school to be a pharmacist.  Fade was born in Pasadena but we both agree we you... it's NOT some place we'd want to live


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 17, 2003)

This is the hotel we found...it's the Frairfield Inn, it is/was? $69 a night for a King.  About 4 miles from the show.  The Fairfield Inns number is 614-267-1111.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

cool i am gonna call them today to see if they have anymore rooms


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Well that would not be a good thing to miss then!
> 
> What's on Sunday?



No, you don't want to miss that. 

On Sunday the Expo vendors are literally throwing fee stuff at you so they don't have to pack it back up and take it back.

The clothing vendors will mark stuff down even more than the show price for the same reason.

Also, Arnold has his training seminar, which is good to attend if you're interested in a chance to ask him anything you want.


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Thanks for the hotel list Lorraine!!!
> 
> Any idea where you are going to stay yet?



You're welcome 

I have a room reserved at the Crowne Plaza, but a friend is supposed to be getting me a room at the Hyatt Regency (Host Hotel).


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I must commend your bravery on making a huge career leap.
> 
> Some days I wish I had some skills that I could make a go at a business, but alas, I'm doomed to be where I am for a while.
> ...



Thanks NT  

Yes, it was a very scary step.  However, I'm much happier and much less stressed.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> You're welcome
> 
> I have a room reserved at the Crowne Plaza, but a friend is supposed to be getting me a room at the Hyatt Regency (Host Hotel).


Oh good!  I think that's where we are going to stay


----------



## butterfly (Nov 25, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2003)

Not sure I will be in attendance this year.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 25, 2003)

How come TP?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2003)

Long story, for another day.  Its not very interesting either.

Put me down for Vegas '04 though.


----------



## DaMayor (Nov 25, 2003)

Well, if you're not goin' I ain't either.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 25, 2003)

DM  you are too


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 25, 2003)

Oh hush now.

We're all going.

TP  --  Does this mean Leslie won't be going either?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 25, 2003)

I will not be in attendance at the Arnold either.


----------



## DaMayor (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Oh hush now.
> 
> We're all going.
> ...


----------



## DaMayor (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> I will not be in attendance at the Arnold either.



Then I'm definately not going.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2003)

Well if DaMayor isn't going, then I'm not either.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> I will not be in attendance at the Arnold either.





Dammit....what's going on?  Cannot get a booth?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Then I'm definately not going.



D ..........    you just said you were going.......

so..

hush your mouth


----------



## DaMayor (Nov 25, 2003)

Um, you weren't going in the first place, were you?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 25, 2003)

Umm...I'm running a booth sweetie.....I've been planning on being there for a few months now.  Been in this thread since the begining.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm still going


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 25, 2003)

So am I.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 25, 2003)

Cool!  So that's still

ATTENDEES
So far, here???s who is planning to attend:
butterfly & fade
J???Bo
Babsie
Lorraine
Gopro
DaMayor
David
ponyboy

The maybe???s
the NT's
Burner


----------



## butterfly (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Not sure I will be in attendance this year.


Is anyone from Avant going?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 26, 2003)

GP from VPX is going


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 26, 2003)

Will there be a VPX booth?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 26, 2003)

Yes there will


----------



## DaMayor (Nov 26, 2003)

I sure hope so, otherwise Eric will be severely pissed.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 26, 2003)

saaawwwwwweeeeeeeeeeet

So atleast we'll get to meet some people from IM...That's great.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 26, 2003)

dont i count babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 26, 2003)

You know it girl


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm still planning on being there.  You can add my name to the "real" list!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 26, 2003)

BTW, I just checked for tickets and the only ones left are kind of crappy.  Has anyone already bought tickets for eny of the events?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 26, 2003)

PB is going  cool....glad your still on board


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 26, 2003)

What are we all going to do in the evenings, any ideas?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 26, 2003)

Hmmm...several fitness people loose in Columbus, Ohio...

We could go out for a chicken breast salad and a big tall glass of water.  

Personally I'll be at the bar cutting a rug with some fitness hottie (keep dreaming, keep dreaming).


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 26, 2003)

The right amount of Alcohol and you could have a fitness hottie...... Just kidding.  Couldn't resist.

I'm sure you can find one......J'Bo and I will be there.  Lorraine also.


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 26, 2003)

Well, I'll be contest dieting so not too much partying for this fitness babe.   

There are a bunch of little clubs downtown.  Craig and Kelly will more than likely organize one of their After Parties.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 26, 2003)

Sounds like fun...i wont be eating much other than diet food too but i am not going to be in HUGE diet mode. But i will have some Red Bull and dance all night with yah babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 6, 2004)

Here's the update gang.....

2004 IFBB ARNOLD CLASSIC COMPETITORS:
UPDATED 1/2/04
Website: http://www.arnoldclassic.com/2004_ac.asp

Robert Cicherillo 
Chris Cormier 
Jay Cutler 
Ahmad Haidar 
Dexter Jackson 
King Kamali 
Greg Kovacs 
Kevin Levrone
Mustafa Mohammad 
Markus Ruehl 
Gunter Schlierkamp 
Ernie Taylor
Craig Titus 


2004 IFBB FITNESS INTERNATIONAL COMPETITORS:
Website: http://www.arnoldclassic.com/2004_fi.asp 


Carla Freda 
Adelina Garcia-Friedmansky 
Tracey Greenwood 
Jen Hendershott 
Stacy Hylton
Tanji Johnson 
Kim Klein 
Anna Level 
Julie Palmer 
Kelly Ryan 
Angela Semsch 
Stacy Simons 
Laurie Vaniman 


2004 IFBB MS. INTERNATIONAL COMPETITORS:
Website: http://www.arnoldclassic.com/2004_mi.asp 


(LW)
Fannie Barrios 
Diana Cadeau 
Angela Debatin 
Sophie Duquette 
Denise Masino 
Brenda Raganot 



(HW)
Iris Kyle 
Yaxeni Oriquen 
Betty Pariso 
Bonny Priest 
Annie Rivieccio 
Christine Roth 
Betty Viana 


2004 IFBB ARNOLD INTERNATIONAL FIGURE COMPETITORS:
Website: http://www.arnoldclassic.com/2004_figure.asp 


Dina AI-Sabah 
Christine Bergeron 
Monica Brant
Susan Curry 
Christina Forlifer 
Jaime Franklin 
Elaine Goodlad 
Monica Guerra 
Sharon Kouvaras 
Mari Kudla-Donnelly 
Amber Littlejohn 
Jenny Lynn 
DJ Wallis


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 6, 2004)

Our Arnold trip is looking as though we won't make it.   Hedo and Mexico look as though they may be the 2004 destinations.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 6, 2004)

And who from IM is going?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2004)

Not us.  I'm already in the hole with leave time and really want to go somewhere with the kids for Spring Break.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm still going........


----------



## gopro (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi...I'll be at the ASC!


----------



## Lorraine (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm still going and I just found out I'm going to be an awards presenter again.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i wish i was going!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2004)

I am almost positivly going.  I grew up in Cleveland, OH (about 3.5 hrs north of columbus).  SO I will probabyl fly home and then drive down for the weekend.....hope to see you guys there.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Hey!  I'm thinking of coming too.  It's only a 5-6 hour hour drive for me, so I would probably drive down for a night or two of merriment with fellow IMer's!
> 
> I have always wanted to go to this show but never had enough motivation.  Meeting some new people is always great motivation for me!



Ponyboy, were are you from??


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 16, 2004)

I'll likely be there, in some capacity.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 16, 2004)

Okay..so now you're going?

Who all is going?????

me
TP
Dante
PonyBoy


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> I'm still going and I just found out I'm going to be an awards presenter again.





  

Cool...come see my at the Worlds Booth....We can get a pic together......


----------



## gopro (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I'll likely be there, in some capacity.



Yeah, resident pain-in-the-ass! LOL


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 16, 2004)

I certainly qualify.


----------



## gopro (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I certainly qualify.



No doubt...but hey, you discovered what you are good at in life and just ran with it!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 16, 2004)

As I always say: know thyself.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Okay..so now you're going?
> 
> Who all is going?????
> ...




I'm in too


----------



## gopro (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> As I always say: know thyself.



Exactly...very "Dante" of you.


----------



## Dante B. (Jan 18, 2004)

Quite likely---unfortunately---I will not be attending.

Of course, anyone is welcome to be my sugar momma 

Do note, I said "momma" not "daddy."


----------



## Lorraine (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> 
> 
> Cool...come see my at the Worlds Booth....We can get a pic together......



Definitely!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> Quite likely---unfortunately---I will not be attending.
> 
> Of course, anyone is welcome to be my sugar momma
> ...




Are you talking to yourself again?   

 pffff.....just like a man to free load!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> Definitely!




Sweet....See ya there darlin


----------



## Dante B. (Jan 20, 2004)

I was joking, of course. I ain't no freeloader.

Although I do rather enjoy talking to myself; I'm good company. However, I will not be attending the Arnold.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Oh please...you cannot cover up now....it's too late.....

It's okay to talk to yourself.....not okay when you answer. 


Sorry to learn you're not able to attend.  They'll be plenty of picture taking, that's for sure......


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 20, 2004)

We thought of going, but Craig has board exams that week, so Boards are way more important at this time.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

No doubt!  Wish you could join.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2004)

it should be fun..can't waite.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 20, 2004)

NO dout!!!!!!!!!!!!.......


----------



## gopro (Jan 21, 2004)

fun...FUN!!! Try work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry...venting!


----------

